# Toothpaste brands for lapping gears



## Cafefroid (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been reading the past posts about gear lapping with great interest. I've read a couple of places that a good product to proceed is the Ultra Brite brand toothpaste. Sadly, here in Quebec I haven't seen any in the stores.

Here, I have Sensodyne Pronamel, Cogate Total and Arm & Hamer Extra Whitening. Have you guys tried any of these with success? I have a new X-Traction coming in the mail and I'd like to try the lapping gears technique on it before taking it to the track for the first time.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Regular garden variety...*

everyday original Colgate (red/white tube) is what I use. Ultrabright is good, and so are Pepsodent, Crest, and others in their original formulas. Whatever you do don't use a brand that has grit in it (Crest Pro Health = BAD) or baking soda for that matter. I made that mistake *once.* Binds the gears right up and that's a NO NO. Just normal old nothing fancy toothpaste will do. nd


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*XT gear buffing*

hi

ive had great success using a wire brush on a dremel to break in the gears. 

use only light pressure

start by removing the top plate, brushes and brush springs. 

hit the crown gear with the wire brush, so that you cause the rear tires to spin. you want to every so slightly soften the sharp edges of the gear teeth. you can see the plastic slightly change color as the wire brush buffs the gears.

then remove the idler gear from the top plate, and lightly buff the cluster gear that engages the crown gear.

put the idler gear back, and put the top plate in a bare chassis with the clamp to keep the idler gear from blasting off. drive the gears in both directions by alternatinglly touching the pinion gear, the idler gear, and the driven gear with the wire brush. 

blast off any residue with compressed air. oil and reassemble. 

ive done about 50 chassis this way and it has really helped, and its alot less messy than using toothpaste or simichrome


----------



## Cafefroid (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pointer tjd241. I'll try to find some cheap / no bells and whistle brand at the local 1$ store and see if works.

As for your suggestion mking, it all sounds good but I'd need the dremel ( maybe eventually...). I liked the toothpaste idea because it was a real cheap common item put to good, inventive use!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm sorry, but you're not allowed to post here unless you own a dremel. And owning one is even pushing it. ;-) How do you survive without one man?!?!?!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> I'm sorry, but you're not allowed to post here unless you own a dremel. And owning one is even pushing it. ;-) How do you survive without one man?!?!?!


Hilarious Marty!  

The dremel is truly a double edged sword.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I learned the hard way that if you own a Dremel you have to own a hot glue gun as well.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Hot glue guns are for ladies' crafts. Men use JB Weld. I concur on the dremel tho'


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hot glue is essential for this hobby. It may be good for "ladies' crafts" too, but I don't do many ladies' crafts, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hot glue has a ton of uses fir HO Slot Cars. Best thing I have found for attaching reed switches under the track. An cool thing take a hair dryer (another ladies thing) heat the glue and off comes the reed switch. Great for gluing scenery to your track.

What other ladies products are great for our slot cars.

1. Nail polish great for special paint jobs and coating front tires.
2. Emory boards too many use to type up
3. The new buffing boards for fingernails great for finishing off a resin master the boards with 3 to 4 different surfaces are great.
4. Finger nail scissors the best tool I have for trimming lexan body wheel wells
5 Eye shadow foam brushes great for dabbing dry decals also great for applying future floor wax to bodies.
6.Black mascara great for making burn out or brake marks or scuffing up a outside wall.

Just a few I can think off. Can you add to the list

Roger Corrie


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I certainly cannot add to that list... My wife would not be amused if I started borrowing her primping stuff.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Womens make up often comes with high quailty broad brushes (no pun intended). Keep your eyes peeled!

Robin was gonna toss them..."Woah! Wait just a minute honey!" They work great for wiping the dust/fuzz off your classics and a myriad of other things...best of all the price is right.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey if ya can't win, you can look good tryin'.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Hey if ya can't win, you can look good tryin'.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


thats why i race pink cars


----------

